# target acquired hehehehe...one more try



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

U.S.S. Edward Norton this is the Nosferatu 8 prepared for take off, turrets and air-to-land missiles primed and ready to go...

ok anyway I met someone else on myspace... Im going to give this 1 more try (2 out of 5 but no real success)

heres me...

http://www.myspace.com/aliensstolemyhappycells

and heres her... wish me luck.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fu ... D=47093627


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

Good luck!


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

shes pretty hot! What is your third movie? are you really a Scientologist?


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

She's hott. :twisted


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

assuming what she want in a guy:

'skinny guys. shaggy hair. eyes. humor. hip bones. collarbones. small amounts of freckles. jawlines. sarcasm. smartasses. tight pants. artistic. ties. belts. talkative. down to earth. intelligence. playing with hair. gentle kisses. good taste in music. openminded. affectionate. hoodies. rain. being cold. big/strong hands. tummies. outgoing. *canadians*.'

I am so in

edit: anyways, hell yea, she looks hot.


----------



## zombiesatemyhappycells (Mar 12, 2005)

that would be Donnie Darko


----------



## Lifetimer (May 16, 2004)

I don't know. After reading her description of herself... well, I finally came across someone with more problems than me! :shock 

Lifetimer


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

^ Emo problems are not real problems... :b


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

Lyric Suite said:


> ^ Emo problems are not real problems... :b


+1.

There are a lot of kids with no real disorders or problems just whining and acting emo because it's popular. They also have a own emo dress code *points at girl*


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Emo problems? I wouldn't care.*

I'll admit that I didn't spend much time reading her stuff, but... come on... if a girl looks like that, do "emo problems" really matter? 8)

The hair, the eyes, the lips.... Schweet!

:evil


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

...Did anyone else see this kids page? He died earlier today according to the messages left there. No specifics were posted, but whoa, how tragic.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

....um. wow. This is horrible. I hope it isn't true? Maybe a miscommunication or something? ack. Not good. Not good - at all. Read the comments left on his MySpace... not looking good.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

> 4/13/2006 7:41 PM
> 
> feel free to get on here and tell us it was all a joke......yeah we'll probably be pissed at first...but it'll be better knowing you're alive instead....


Sounds like he told everyone he was about to commit suicide.
...
I'm gonna keep my comments to myself incase he really is gone.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

:um Oh my god!


----------



## Babygirly (Dec 2, 2004)

Wow.. Just wow..


----------



## pyramidsong (Apr 17, 2005)

:shock


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

What happened?


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Check the link on his MySpace account.


----------



## workman (Mar 5, 2004)

I get that he killed himself, but why?


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Oh no...


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

That is... sad. :sigh 

What makes you think he took his own life? He wrote a blog just the day before about how excited he was that he and his friend were going to go on a cruise to Mexico.

Anyway, yeah... a kid died about a week ago who went to my school. His myspace ended up like that also. so sad.


----------



## RMJS (Jun 9, 2005)

Horrible indeed. So young and so talented. Someone who knew him should have seen this coming and saved his life. Pathetic.

R.I.P. for what it's worth.


----------



## SpesVitae (Oct 20, 2005)

My prayers go out to him and his loved ones.


----------



## alternativesong (Apr 5, 2006)

I hope it isn't true, but if it is I pray for his family and friends and that he be able to rest in peace.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

All of the messages of his passing are from the 13th, but his last log in was on the 14th. Hopefully that means he's okay.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

His login time did change. I was on earlier and it said the 13th. It was either him or an administrator. :stu

True or not - this is sad. Like SpesVitae, I am sending prayers, too.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

It didn't say that he killed himself, it could have been an accident. And his friends or family might be logging into his myspace page. Either way, it's really sad.


----------



## Carbon Breather (Mar 13, 2005)

"matt and nick are ok well as best as can be ill be there i just cant get over this"

Sounds like an accident.



If it's true it really sucks ..............


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

That's terrible. I still have several messages from him in my inbox. He seemed like a cool guy.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

Well I just had to investigate this a bit before I believed it.

I do believe this is him: accident
The time, last name, age, and type of car he drives is all there. I wouldn't know why he's named as Timothy instead of Kurt, Curt, or Curtis here, but his last name was confirmed as Hill on one of his friend's myspace pages. He had mentioned his pontiac grad am on another thread somewhere around here and the info on the myspace pages seem to indicate this all happened in the very early morning.

So that's the story. :sigh

Rest in peace bud.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

FreeSoul said:


> Well I just had to investigate this a bit before I believed it.
> 
> I do believe this is him: accident
> The time, last name, age, and type of car he drives is all there. I wouldn't know why he's named as Timothy instead of Kurt, Curt, or Curtis here, but his last name was confirmed as Hill on one of his friend's myspace pages. He had mentioned his pontiac grad am on another thread somewhere around here and the info on the myspace pages seem to indicate this all happened in the very early morning.
> ...


"you are my angel timothy curtis hill"

thats from his latest comment, explains the curtis anyways.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Damn. That really sucks. R.I.P


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

Wow... that's unbelievable... poor kid :|


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

This has actually been bothering me all day. I feel so awful about it.



Gumaro said:


> Curt was drunk and he was driving home at 1:30 in the morning, he ran a stop sign doing 80 and crashed into a semi. there was no sign that he even hit the brakes


When I read the article I thought he was probably drunk. He's talked about his drinking problem here before. It's the kind of thing where you think you could have done something to stop it. I dunno, it's just so sad. :rain


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Gumaro said:


> man, 19 years old. and people laugh at me because i dont drink


Damn. I feel sorry for his family.


----------



## Zephyr (Nov 8, 2003)

Well that kind of sucks, doesn't it? I wondered if it could be suicide since it said there was no indication of braking...but maybe it wasn't. That kind of thing happens so often.

edit* me and my stupid spelling...


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

This is terrible. I came across this post the other day and thought that he was onto something good, having noticed he was quite depressed... Then I came today and saw Millenniumman's post and what he said about his login, so I figured he couldn't have died. This is really bad. I don't remember anyone on this forum passing away before.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

This is horrible. RIP. I'm quite shaken by this, someone i didn't personally know, still, a forum member..


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

Zephyr said:


> I wondered if it could be suicide since it said there was no indication of braking...but maybe it wasn't.


Sounds suicidal to me. 80 mph. in a residential zone, no attempt to brake, just full-bore into the side of a truck. It's hard to say what really happened, of course, but on the face of it, it sounds like one of those impulsive drunken suicides that happen so often. It'll probably get recorded as a drunk driving accident.

Sad.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

...


----------



## Veggie1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Melusine said:


> This is horrible. RIP. I'm quite shaken by this, someone i didn't personally know, still, a forum member..


Exactly how I feel. It's losing someone we had a bond with one way or another because of SA.

My heart goes out to his family and friends.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

Considering the circumstances ... 80 mph in a residential zone, no brakes ..... it's hard to avoid thinking it a suicide. Curt posted this a week ago in a different thread; I think the last paragraph is the key one. Sad, just sad.



> I officially have no life again... in the past 2 weeks Ive been cheated on multiple times,dumped,rejected and failed a physical so Im not geting my job with my dad.which is about the only job Ill ever be comfortable with.
> 
> I am a chronic alcoholic at 19 and have more anxiety when im sober as I always suffer from severe dehydration because Im only 102 lbs...the only reason im not funneling sangria down like its the end of the world is because im so dehydrated my joints are stiff,im confused,and weak.
> 
> ...


----------



## On the way (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm asking everyone at SAS to send up a prayer for him. 

There but for the grace of God go I.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

I dunno, I'm not going to call it a suicide just because he didn't break. Let's not get to speculative, okay?


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

rb27 said:


> I dunno, I'm not going to call it a suicide just because he didn't break. Let's not get to speculative, okay?


He was also driving 80 mph in an area that had a stop sign in it, wearing no selt belt, and had just in the last week expressed suicidal thoughts that involved using his car.


----------



## gejj (Jun 10, 2005)

...wow thats really horrible... i saw this thread before it turned into this and was looking forward to seeing how his meetup went. really really sad...


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Argo said:


> rb27 said:
> 
> 
> > I dunno, I'm not going to call it a suicide just because he didn't break. Let's not get to speculative, okay?
> ...


And he was drunk. But my point is I don't think anyone should bother speculating since we didn't know the guy and it doesn't serve much of a point.


----------



## AdamCanada (Dec 6, 2003)

rb27 said:


> Argo said:
> 
> 
> > rb27 said:
> ...


Yea, and sure and it doesn't matter anymore.

i also think it would be a good idea to not spread this thread around, like on his myspace or somthing. If thats what he did, he did it that way so no none would know.


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

rb27 said:


> And he was drunk. But my point is I don't think anyone should bother speculating since we didn't know the guy and it doesn't serve much of a point.


I think what you really mean is that there's a stigma to suicide and we shouldn't be talking about it for that reason; it's best to say that then. We knew the guy well enough to care about what happened to him, and when someone you knew dies suddenly it's rather inhuman not to care about why.


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

oh man 
R.I.P.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

whether or not it was suicide really doesn't matter. he's gone, and that is really, really sad. what a beautiful soul; it's most definitely our loss.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

that's very sad  kind of surreal, I remember reading this thread a few days ago hoping it would work out w/ that girl he posted.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

maggiemae84 said:


> whether or not it was suicide really doesn't matter. he's gone, and that is really, really sad. what a beautiful soul; it's most definitely our loss.


:agree
I don't think we should attempt to make judgements since none of us knew him in person. Its tragic, I've been thinking about it all day.  It always affects me when I hear of someone so young dying. I didn't even know the guy but after coming to this board for so long its kind of a shock to find out something like this after reading everything he posted, revealing some of his deepest secrets. People on message boards become kind of like an extended family after a long time.


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

Lonelyguy said:


> Its tragic, I've been thinking about it all day.


Same here. I went to sleep last night thinking about it and it was the first thing I thought about when I woke up.

It's so sad.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

R.I.P

Very sad.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

R.I.P. bud


----------



## brokenlight (Mar 10, 2004)

This is so unreal and sad. I will miss seeing your name and posts around the boards. RIP.


----------



## Mr_Twig (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow. We'll miss you, man.


----------



## casio784 (Nov 14, 2003)

Just 1-2 weeks ago I was thinking he'd be a cool friend to have. RIP


----------



## roswell (Feb 4, 2006)

seems so unreal. RIP.


----------



## Solstice 67 (Feb 7, 2006)

LittleZion said:


> There but for the grace of God go I.


Sorry Brother. I was feeling for you, but I was unable to reach that far.
RIP


----------



## Spangles Muldoon (Jan 5, 2005)

Curt's obituary was published today:



> *Timothy Curt HILL JR.*
> Age 19
> April 12, 2006
> Rutherford
> Age 19 of Smyrna, TN. April 12, 2006. Preceded in death by grandparents, Charles "Bud" Hill, and Buddy and Pat Wells. Survived by father, Timothy Curt Hill, Sr.; mother, Sherry Wells; grandmother, Claudia Hill; aunts, Christi Johnson, Tracey Dye, Paula Pugh & Karen Wells; cousins, Michael Baugh, Nathan Baugh, Danielle Wade, Matthew Dotson, Nikki Dotson, Tyler Wade, Peyton Sanders, Autumn Johnson; and best friends, Dustin Padgett and Brandon Padgett. Funeral services will be conducted Saturday, April 15, 2006 at 2 p.m., at Woodbine Funeral Home, HICKORY CHAPEL, 5852 Nolensville Road, by Rev. Steve Durham. Interment Woodlawn Cemetery. Family and friends will serve as Active Pallbearers.


I had a family member die several years ago in almost exactly the same way, and under very similar personal circumstances. I feel for Curt's family and friends, and for everyone on this board who has been moved by the pain expressed in Curt's candid posts and now by his tragic loss.


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Absolutely f**king tragic


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

That really sucks. 
R. I. P. Man.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

What a shame.


----------



## Johnny_Genome (Nov 11, 2003)

Tragic. What a loss -- he seemed like such a neat person.


----------



## isolyde (Apr 6, 2006)

I was expecting to hear some good news when opening this thread. This is sad.


----------



## Lyric Suite (Mar 16, 2006)

This is almost unreal...


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

and he was only 19


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

This is just so sad.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 5, 2003)

A more fitting memorial.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/vie ... hp?t=43618


----------

